# Sports King Camper



## yarosky (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a Sport King Camper which through research have found out its vintage- between 1982 to 1987. Would anyone have an idea as to where I could get additional info. about this camper. Like how much it weighs, and if there is a information sheet or instruction manual about this. Also how do I keep it from sliding back on the truck box. Every time we use it it moves back about 2 inches even though its chained down.
Thanks


----------



## s.harrington (Sep 28, 2006)

Re: Sports King Camper

Sport King is no longer in business so you will have to weigh your truck put the camper on and weigh again.  As far as it sliding you may need larger turnbuckles to tighten it down with.


----------



## Poppa (Oct 2, 2006)

Re: Sports King Camper

yep turnbuckles work chains loosen up


----------



## yarosky (Oct 6, 2006)

Re: Sports King Camper

Would you kindly explain what turnbuckes are? I have each of the 4 chains divided ito two with a fastener on each half;tightening and loosening as is needed. Is this what you call turnbuckles? If so they still dont keep the camper from sliding back about 1to two  inches. When I start off the camper is right against the front of the truck box, and the chains tight, but after a few hours driving the camper moves ant the chains in front are usually tight like mad and the back ones loose. What to do?!


----------

